# Starting a club?



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

I must be one of those really odd people :laugh: that if something doesn't exist where I am, I tend to try to be a driving force to create it (as opposed to waiting around for someone else to do it).

I have been looking around my area for about 6-9 months for a club in which I could learn, train with, and maybe even sponsor events for my new GSD puppy. Well, I picked up my pup last weekend, but thus far, the nearest thing I've found is a professional training facility about 75 miles away.

Yeah, yeah - I know. Some of you drive much further than that. Maybe I got spoiled because for the last 25 years I raised and trained retrievers and you couldn't spit without hitting a local club in my area (in that same 75 mile radius there are *EIGHT* retriever clubs, and that's just counting the performance-only ones). 


Anyway, I digressed. I want to start a club here in my hometown of Bryan/College Station, TX for people interested in working toward IPO or similar events for GSDs, BMs, etc.

Anyone done something similar? Advice?
*Constructive* Advice? :hug:


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I wish someone started a club in Tampa Bay/ St Pete. Would love to know and learn from other GSD owners.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Myself along with a small group of people have been trying to get an IPO club off the ground for the past 3 years. We JUST RECENTLY were able to get property in the area we want but still do not have a proper club helper. We think now that we secured the property it will be easier as this was our main issue with everyone who came out.

Anyways, we have 2 clubs in our area (within 2 hours drive) whom have guided us and helped us along the way - not many clubs will do this - trust me, we have had to learn this the hard way - nor will they take kindly to others starting up a club so close by (anything within 5 hours is close it seems like).

We also contacted VERY EARLY on in our "research time" the GSSCC (German Shepherd Club of Canada) and spoke to a few representatives and a few other "high up's" and they also were able to guide us in the right direction and put us in touch with people who could help and also tell us if we were crazy or not! 

It has been an on-going project/fight/frustration but I know when we actually do become a full fledged club with the GSSCC it will be all worth it. We still have to secure a helper, register non-profit (these things are in the works already FINALLY!) and hold a sanction trial (which will more than likely be done next spring/summer/fall?  ).

If you have the drive and energy and time to do it, it can work but be prepared... it is A LOT of work. 

We also have a fun group that my best friend and I created called KW German Shepherd Club which is just local GSD owners that can walk, train and support one another in our region. So far we have had a lot of fun and enjoy meeting new people and their dogs!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, you can see our new (and under construction) websites below in my signature - we also have a facebook group which helps bring in members.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

op, good for you for taking this into your own hands. i have no advice but wish you the best.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Neko said:


> Just wanted to say that I wish someone started a club in Tampa Bay/ St Pete. Would love to know and learn from other GSD owners.


 You should start a group! Training in parks is doable, if you are just doing some obedience and tracking. Sometimes running an ad on CL gets some notice or starting a local GSD facebook page.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> You should start a group! Training in parks is doable, if you are just doing some obedience and tracking. Sometimes running an ad on CL gets some notice or starting a local GSD facebook page.


Great idea, I am a website designer and can manage a facebook page. So I will try to get something going!


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

I know I have mentioned this before but Bryan is my hometown. Always weird to "see" someone on the internet from there!

Anywho, I would contact a club nearby, maybe Houston, to get info on how to start. Good thing is you have the experience from the Retriever clubs.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Somethings to think about. Make a list of all the equipment you will need. You will be flabergasted at what you need just for basic.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

TxFig said:


> I must be one of those really odd people :laugh: that if something doesn't exist where I am, I tend to try to be a driving force to create it (as opposed to waiting around for someone else to do it).
> 
> I have been looking around my area for about 6-9 months for a club in which I could learn, train with, and maybe even sponsor events for my new GSD puppy. Well, I picked up my pup last weekend, but thus far, the nearest thing I've found is a professional training facility about 75 miles away.
> 
> ...


Biggest resource you will need is the dedicated and interested people in the sport. You can have all the equipment in the world and the great training location but without the people all you'll be able to do is back tie your dog and do your own helper work and set up cones for a group. 

Unlike Field of Dreams just because you build it doesn't mean they'll come.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another thing you could do is start a local extension. I used to get together and train a few times a week with some friends. We were all in the same club 2.5 hours away but could get together to help each other during the week. We didn't have the overhead cost of actually starting a whole new club and we still trained with the real club about twice a month.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok I know nothing about starting a club-like Lies idea-but if you pay schutzhund usa 100 a year-isn't it in their best interests to assist someone who is interested in starting a club-What do they do to assist new clubs-I don't knowthe answer-but hopefully they do assist new clubs


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would love to do that, because there is nothing close to me, but how would you get good members and trainers?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, to me the biggest challenge in starting an IPO club is good helper work. If it is just a club for training support, then should be fairly easy to get something going. 
If you don't have a good helper to work the dogs, you'll have to pay to go elsewhere for it or pay to bring someone in. And there is that saying....no training is better than bad training


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Somethings to think about. Make a list of all the equipment you will need. You will be flabergasted at what you need just for basic.


Flabergasted and BROKE!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

holland said:


> Ok I know nothing about starting a club-like Lies idea-but if you pay schutzhund usa 100 a year-isn't it in their best interests to assist someone who is interested in starting a club-What do they do to assist new clubs-I don't knowthe answer-but hopefully they do assist new clubs


I know here in Canada the GSSCC has been wonderful with assisting us. Has also put us in touch with other people in our area for assistance; training and advice on starting the club from scratch.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sunflowers said:


> I would love to do that, because there is nothing close to me, but how would you get good members and trainers?


This is the hard part.

For us, we advertised and will NOT do that again. We had "decoys" coming out from under rocks who had never even seen a sleeve! Yeah..... that was interesting. Talking to these people made us just shake our heads.

The best way that we have learned to accumulate people and helpers is networking at events, talking to local breeders in the sport and other trainers in the area. 

Someone always knows of someone..

Dedicated members are out there, but to be honest, are hard to find!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Well, to me the biggest challenge in starting an IPO club is good helper work. If it is just a club for training support, then should be fairly easy to get something going.
> If you don't have a good helper to work the dogs, you'll have to pay to go elsewhere for it or pay to bring someone in. And there is that saying....no training is better than bad training


I think for this aspect of the training/sport you really need a good helper or someone willing to teach someone new. We have a few clubs who we visit in the area and speak with regularly who offer us guidance and also work our dogs for us.

These are helpers and TD's who have no agenda and just want the next generation to learn and keep the sport alive. 

These people are few and far between but they are out there. Visit clubs, be honest about your intent and see what happens. You will get some flack from people but you may find that one or two people who are willing to help out.


----------

